

In War of Smartphones, The Russians Are Coming  - T-A
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323339704578173173413977046.html

======
pbahra
video with article here where you can see it working:
[http://live.wsj.com/video/dual-screen-russian-smartphone-
to-...](http://live.wsj.com/video/dual-screen-russian-smartphone-to-launch-
in-2013/C717BA04-20B0-43C0-BFF3-8552735CD19D.html)

